# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Feli's yummy yellow yoghurt and yoga stuff

## FelicityPotter

Yo! Yes, I like yummy Yoghurt and I am usually yearningly yelled and yodelled to with the name Feli!  I am fifteen years old and find that fluffy stuff and floral findings fix my attention on themselves. Don't worry, I'll stop the letter thing now. I am probably going to do the literature and two simple classes. I'll get started on lesson one for both straight away, so I'll see you soon!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Lesson 1, simple yoga class- listening version
Alright, so yesterday I started to do the listening task. I was in my living room, and I had to watch the Euro 2012 ceremony and football games, (wasn't it tacky?) And I couldn't go upstairs, so I just closed my eyes, and started trying to listen to things that weren't my tv. That didn't go very well, so I decided to focus on what I could hear, including the tv. So I first of all had my brother and dad talking, and the commentary on the football. I heard it, but I didn't focus on what they said. Then I had the crowd and the football being kicked. Then my mum phoned me, so that put everything off. 
Later on I tried a quieter environment, my mums house. I could hear the clock, and the fridge, and the cats purring, then I heard the conversations outside and even the wind. I found it okay, I think it might be Because I'm a musician, so I regularly have the whole orchestra playing and I'd just listen. So then I opened my eyes and started knitting whilst doing it. Quite tough at first, but once I got the hang of it it sorta felt better, like if you were looking around inside a tent and then you looked outside, and you have the whole field and you are free to look at whatever you would want to. Sort of. It's like, you said there's a filter, It's as though when I do it there isn't a filter so I can just ... Meh, I'm sure you get the idea  :tongue2:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Hello again! I was doing a lot of listening today, and I even went to the shop and started reading the Tibetan sleep yogas book. The book was good but also very boring and slow so I gave up after the intro. And when I went to the shop, I really couldn't hear my footsteps. Was it Because it was loud where I was, or that I walk quietly or just that I've been blocking it out for so long that I can't hear it? I'm continuing the listening practices Because I don't think I have yet discovered what I need to.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Morning  :smiley:  so over the last couple of days, I started to try out some of the different variations, the feeling one. At first I was very very uncomfortable, and I didnt feel like I was getting anywhere. I carried on anyway, and then I realised that I felt a bit like a statue, Because I was not moving. I noticed that I do a lot of being still, but in my dreams I always seem to be moving. Maybe that should be a new dream sign?? Maybe.  :tongue2:  Oh, and I had a glance at diffuse vision, and decided it would be good since I had 30 minutes at the end of a test. It was quite easy, I think, but quite blurry. I think it's not going to get much clearer. Although I saw somebody watching my exam paper? :O I think this will have good application in future  :wink2:

----------


## FelicityPotter

I still haven't made any progress really, I mean I am string betrer at it but I don't think I've learned much. I will continue with this practise. But now I'm going to focus in feeling my body. I have a feeling this will be tough Because I think I usually focus on what is outside of my body, or just inside my head. I mean, I even deal with pain well, so I suppose it will be strange to listen to my body for once  :tongue2:  well, wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> Hello again! I was doing a lot of listening today, and I even went to the shop and started reading the Tibetan sleep yogas book. The book was good but also very boring and slow so I gave up after the intro. And when I went to the shop, I really couldn't hear my footsteps. Was it Because it was loud where I was, or that I walk quietly or just that I've been blocking it out for so long that I can't hear it? I'm continuing the listening practices Because I don't think I have yet discovered what I need to.



I find the book slow and boring also. That is a good reason for teaching the class here. I won't make it boring.  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> Morning  so over the last couple of days, I started to try out some of the different variations, the feeling one. At first I was very very uncomfortable, and I didnt feel like I was getting anywhere. I carried on anyway, and then I realised that I felt a bit like a statue, Because I was not moving. I noticed that I do a lot of being still, but in my dreams I always seem to be moving. Maybe that should be a new dream sign?? Maybe.  Oh, and I had a glance at diffuse vision, and decided it would be good since I had 30 minutes at the end of a test. It was quite easy, I think, but quite blurry. I think it's not going to get much clearer. Although I saw somebody watching my exam paper? :O I think this will have good application in future



Diffuse vision is kind of blurry, but in other ways is very useful. You can not read with diffuse vision, but can catch all sorts of things you  would normally miss.

The skills take a long time to develop. My best guess is that the biggest steps forward happen about 3 weeks into practicing a new skill. Unfortunatly it makes yoga skills hard for those with short attention spans in general.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yeah. I have a very long attention span, but I really find it very hard to concentrate when I'm trying to feel my body. I suppose when you use the listening technique, there's more room for daydreaming. But when youre trying with your body, well, when I do I fall asleep or end up daydreaming and I'm never on task. When I am, though, once I get past all the itchy stuff, I feel something like, like I'm turning in circles and forwards and backwards, and that then my eyes feel pressure or something. I don't know. AND paat attempts at wild which have been more successful had me feeling like my limbs and entire booyd were in several places, or it could be. Sort of. 
Also,, please ignore the typos and stuff, I'm using mt phone : :tongue2:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yeah, hello  ::D:  It's been a while... I should be here more now. I've been not trying too hard with this lately, and that might be why I'm not getting anywhere. So yup, just so you know I'm getting nowhere but still here!  :smiley:

----------

